# Medical Insurance? HELP!



## saff4

Hello,

I desperately need some help please! I am coming to Japan at the end of July on WHV and did not realise that my doctor would only allow me a 3 month supply of my medication. I take Levothyroxine, for an underactive thyroid, and must take it every day. I will be in Japan for a year and will need medical assistance and medication during that time.

I have looked into Backpackers insurance, which does not cover the cost of prescribed medication for existing conditions. Fair enough, except I e-mailed a British surgery in Tokyo and was quoted £44(!!!!!) for a 3 month prescription and about £70 for a consultation. I can't afford to spend around £150 for medication I get for free in the UK. And the insurers have added a £90 premium due to my medical condition (which, by the way, is not life threatening or even remotely likely to result in a hospital stay) so that is now a grand total of about £450. 

I have heard about Japanese health insurance, which you should have if you are in the country for a year or more. What I would like to know is - Am I better just applying for Japanese health insurance and scrapping the backpackers insurance, would this cover my prescription charges or at least lower the cost? 

I am very confused and would really like to hear from somebody who has perhaps been in a similar situation...?

Thank you.

PS - I have applied for the medical import certificate for the 3 months medication I have already been prescribed and am awaiting its return from Tokyo.


----------



## GAllen

*Insurance*



saff4 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I desperately need some help please! I am coming to Japan at the end of July on WHV and did not realise that my doctor would only allow me a 3 month supply of my medication. I take Levothyroxine, for an underactive thyroid, and must take it every day. I will be in Japan for a year and will need medical assistance and medication during that time.
> 
> I have looked into Backpackers insurance, which does not cover the cost of prescribed medication for existing conditions. Fair enough, except I e-mailed a British surgery in Tokyo and was quoted £44(!!!!!) for a 3 month prescription and about £70 for a consultation. I can't afford to spend around £150 for medication I get for free in the UK. And the insurers have added a £90 premium due to my medical condition (which, by the way, is not life threatening or even remotely likely to result in a hospital stay) so that is now a grand total of about £450.
> 
> I have heard about Japanese health insurance, which you should have if you are in the country for a year or more. What I would like to know is - Am I better just applying for Japanese health insurance and scrapping the backpackers insurance, would this cover my prescription charges or at least lower the cost?
> 
> I am very confused and would really like to hear from somebody who has perhaps been in a similar situation...?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> PS - I have applied for the medical import certificate for the 3 months medication I have already been prescribed and am awaiting its return from Tokyo.


Im in the same boat as you are, i have looked into getting an insurance plan. Try giving Pacific Prime or Globalsurance a try. You can get information on them in the internet. Allen.


----------



## aciara14

saff4 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I desperately need some help please! I am coming to Japan at the end of July on WHV and did not realise that my doctor would only allow me a 3 month supply of my medication. I take Levothyroxine, for an underactive thyroid, and must take it every day. I will be in Japan for a year and will need medical assistance and medication during that time.
> 
> I have looked into Backpackers insurance, which does not cover the cost of prescribed medication for existing conditions. Fair enough, except I e-mailed a British surgery in Tokyo and was quoted £44(!!!!!) for a 3 month prescription and about £70 for a consultation. I can't afford to spend around £150 for medication I get for free in the UK. And the insurers have added a £90 premium due to my medical condition (which, by the way, is not life threatening or even remotely likely to result in a hospital stay) so that is now a grand total of about £450.
> 
> I have heard about Japanese health insurance, which you should have if you are in the country for a year or more. What I would like to know is - Am I better just applying for Japanese health insurance and scrapping the backpackers insurance, would this cover my prescription charges or at least lower the cost?
> 
> I am very confused and would really like to hear from somebody who has perhaps been in a similar situation...?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> PS - I have applied for the medical import certificate for the 3 months medication I have already been prescribed and am awaiting its return from Tokyo.


I would take the National Health Insurance in Japan and use that while you're here. Prices at foreign surgeons and doctors are typically more expensive than the norm. What you might do is take your prescription information and ask a doctor in Japan (after you have the health insurance) to give you a prescription. That would probably be the cheapest and easiest way to go. Or, keep the insurance you have in your home country (especially if you are only going to be gone a year) and just refill the prescriptions there (if possible).

Sometimes foreign insurance or expat insurance has its advantages, but I think if you can get the medication easily in Japan, then it's better to get the National Health Insurance, as everything is so much cheaper that way.


----------

